# Dogs don't wear clothes, you b****!



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It was 6F (-14C) last night while I was walking Kabota, so he had his fleece on. (I had 73 layers on and was still dying.) We're walking along, minding our own business, when a truck drives by and a guy leans out the window to shout

DOGS DON'T WEAR CLOTHES, YOU B****!!!

Why do people get so upset about me putting a coat on my dog? This guy was probably just going for a reaction, but he's not the first person who felt a need to call me out on this. It's my dog. I didn't go to his house and put a coat on his dog. Although I'm concerned about these people's dogs' welfare if they think a coat is offensive in that kind of weather.

Anyway, here's what makes people over the top, shout obscenities at a stranger angry:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

"Where is he Amaryllis? I'll go teach him a thing or two..."


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Why do people feel the need to butt in? I took my lab swimming for the first time this summer, so I put a life jacket on her. She was surprisingly nervous without it, so it made her more comfortable. This woman canoeing by felt the need to tell me she had never seen a lab in a life jacket, and didn't I feel ridiculous? I told her I would feel much more ridiculous to have a dog standing on my head when she got nervous. 

Aren't there far more offensive things for people to get uppity about?


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Amaryllis, there life may not be as wonderful, and they think being mean will make there life feel better. I think he looks ADORABLE!<33

Canyx, HOW did you do that?!

~Erica~


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> Amaryllis, there life may not be as wonderful, and they think being mean will make there life feel better. I think he looks ADORABLE!<33
> 
> Canyx, HOW did you do that?!
> 
> ~Erica~



Ditto on all the above!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Canyx how the hell did you do that? That's amazing!

And I would have spit on their car. I hate people who don't know about me or my dogs and they make assumptions. I just ordered Jack a Canada Pooch Jacket to keep him from getting wet and muddy in the winter snow (city snow = brown slush) and I dare anyone to say something to me about it. Assholes. It's really not that serious.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

-14C ?? lol, sorry Amaryllis, I'm not ditching you, I really have no problems with people wanting to put a layer on their dog, but I have to chuckle a little because, I walk my dogs in -25 C and they don't wear anything,but usually if i'm walking them in that kind of cold, its not for very long anyway, but I do walk them regularily in anywhere between - 10 C and - 20 C, but granted we're a little seasoned to the cold weather up here.. 

Either way, it was a rude comment and its nobody's business as to what one chooses to do with their dog. Heck, people make fun of me because I feed my dogs raw, they think i'm a nut job.. they also think i'm insane that I let them sleep and curl up in bed with me, or that I post a million pictures of them on FB...but do I care what anything thinks? Nope. 

Next time, flip em the bird.. just sayin 

And BTW, I think Kabota looks adorable  Sometimes I secretly wish I could dress my dogs up, but hubby would probably kill me.. I did buy Cash a doggy golf sweater for camping one time, because he's prone to getting the chills easily, and the evil look he gave me when I put it on him was enough for me to not ever want to put anything on him again. Thumper has a thundershirt, and he absolutely hates it. Every time I take it out to put it on him, he runs and hides... so, that is why I can't put cute sweaters on my dogs.. they make me feel like a bad dog mom


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, completely uncalled for! I have a complete lack of respect for jerks like that. What a waste of space on this planet.

The coat makes sense. And it's adorable on Kabota. Even if it didn't and it wasn't, who CARES? And even if you did care, why would you say something? And why would you say something like THAT? Oye, people. I'm sorry you had to deal with that. You're probably thicker skinned than I, but that would have really worked me up for a while.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

wow! what a huge jerk! 

Way to go for keeping your dog warm and protected from the elements! I wouldn't ever walk Alannah in cold temps without a sweater. Unless your dog is a breed that is specifically bred for cold/frozen climates, a nice sweater in the winter can be very helpful. 

He either 1) has never had a dog, 2) has had/currently has one but never exercises it when temps are cold, or 3) just doesn't care and lets the poor thing freeze.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I have never understood why people feel the need to voice their opinions like that. You're entitled to your opinion. I'm entitled not to hear it.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Wow! How very rude and unnecessary. Some people are just miserable in their own lives and have to lash out at others to make themselves feel better. At least Kabota had on a fairly plain fleece. I can only imagine how that guy would react if he saw Molly in her fancy pink/brown herringbone coat with the faux fur lining and pink bows, LOL.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Canyx, that's . . . both amazing and freaking me out a little!

PAckmomma: Your universal health care may be wonderful, but your post is why I'll never be in Canada, ever. Yikes!

Kabota does not have an undercoat, although it looks like he may, and I worry a bit. Maybe he's fine that far below freezing, but I'm not risking it. (Besides, as someone else said, white belly + dirty slush = big mess.)

It's just such a strange thing to get worked up about. It's not your dog, he's not being harmed in any way, mind your own business.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

LadyBugAnBuddy said:


> Canyx, HOW did you do that?!



"I have no idea what you're talking about."










But actually, here's the secret:









I just thought it was funny what that guy shouted at Amaryllis. I wonder what he'd think about all this


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Molly is a supermodel!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Canyx, you have made my morning.


----------



## Erica914 (Sep 11, 2012)

IDK y ppl are so dumb. If it was that cold they should see why you put a coat on ur dog. I have a Husky and I think I might've put one on him if it was that cold LOL! All I can say is...don't let it get u down! PPL will say the stupidest stuff from time-to-time.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure that a-hole would be the same kind of monster to leave a Chihuahua, Yorkie or even a Boxer outside 24/7 in the middle of winter. >.>

Try to let it roll off your shoulders, some people are so full of themselves and think their opinion's are the law-of-man and get empowerment from talking down to innocent folks like yourself.

Donatello and Miggy wear clothes... 99.9% of the time it's just thick sweaters in the winter time, but occasionally that other .1% is for my amusement.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I honestly would not worry about what others say. They need to get a life. 

And I don't care .... For the first time in my life I have a small female dog and I am going to dress her up with coats and sweaters and bows and fancy rhinestone bling! Lol! ...... All because I can. 

I dare anyone to riddle me on it out there.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I honestly would not worry about what others say. They need to get a life.
> 
> And I don't care .... For the first time in my life I have a small female dog and I am going to dress her up with coats and sweaters and bows and fancy rhinestone bling! Lol! ...... All because I can.
> 
> I dare anyone to riddle me on it out there.


I think the reason I'm so determined to get a female next time is because I just want to put something pink on a dog, darn it! There are so many cute girl dog clothes (see coat modeled above), I'm jealous!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Eh, I'd probably yell something ghetto back and then go about my life.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Eh, I'd probably yell something ghetto back and then go about my life.


"Dogs don't wear clothes, you b****!"

Not true! Your girlfriend does, doesn't she? 

EDIT: Mom, instead of girlfriend. Not sure if people like that would have gfs but everyone has a mom, right?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Canyx said:


> "Dogs don't wear clothes, you b****!"
> 
> Not true! Your girlfriend does, doesn't she?
> 
> EDIT: Mom, instead of girlfriend. Not sure if people like that would have gfs but everyone has a mom, right?


In ghetto, always go with mom. Rather, mama. Girl ain't that big of a deal, but mama always is.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Canyx said:


> "I have no idea what you're talking about."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! That's amazing! I love how Soro, is such a good acter and plays along!<33


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I honestly would not worry about what others say. They need to get a life.
> 
> And I don't care .... For the first time in my life I have a small female dog and I am going to dress her up with coats and sweaters and bows and fancy rhinestone bling! Lol! ...... All because I can.
> 
> I dare anyone to riddle me on it out there.


I have a male dog & he has like four or five jackets & a couple of sweaters for winter, he is a JRT & while he has length to his hair, he has no under coat, back even my HORSE wears a blanket when it's 45 & under or feels like 45 & under because the stalls don't have best & I know how I would feel of I had to sleep out in the cold :S. 

I have yet to get a negative comment about Bear's chothes (most people squee about how cute he looks lol) but if I did get a few "what is that dog wearing???" When I had my Doberman years & years back as a teen (she wore a foal horse blanket lol) so I guess it's only when larger dogs wear them ... Personlly I think larger dog clothes are cute too .

Ahh don't worry about it, this guy is obivously an ignorant ass hat who is not worth your time.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Only time Conker has worn clothes was when I was feeling silly, and when we were in Alaska and it was below -20 out. He's got a real thick coat and he could hack the temps without the sweater, but I didn't want to chance him getting too cold so I had him wear it. He hated it at first but gradually began to accept and even look forwards to me putting it on him.

I have seen a number of dogs wearing clothes around here (Southern Oregon), mostly short-coated or smaller breeds, but I did see a mastiff wearing a big black trashbag as a raincoat once. The best one(s) I saw was a macho dude and his two bullies wearing baggy hoodies... One of them was hot pink! It was adorable.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I had people yell at me from their cars and write letters to the editor when I walked my big, double-coated lab in sub-zero temperatures.

I didn't care. They had no idea who I was since I was wearing 48 layers of winter gear, including a neoprene hood and ski goggles. 

They may have recognized my dog, though, and he would be trotting along like it was a pleasant spring day.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

BRB...
Im having problems walking Roxxie in High Heels...and shes having trouble making #2 whilst wearing a G string


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Seriously, what kinda moron dresses their dogs!?


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Psh, dogs don't wear clothes my ass.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

All I can say is:









And Vancouver is no colder than New England. Actually, it might be slightly warmer in the winter - it rarely even snows there. I know it gets cold here, but honestly, i love the winter temps when its -5C (23F) and the sun is out and shining and the sky is blue.... and the entire snow covered world sparkles like its covered in glitter.... But the -30C... yeah, I could do without that.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Canyx.... that picture is FREAKING me out!!

Beretw.... Garp is SO not down for the clothes. His face!! Reminds me of Pete when I tried to make him wear a bow tie...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Never!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Actually, been eyeing some ski bibs and parka for my rat (terrier). One of these days I will hit the "add to cart" button. For now just going to site and looking at them will have to do. People will be jerks. Maybe the guy is mad because his mama makes him put a sweater on his dog when he walks him/her. Just hope tomorrow that guy wakes up in a better mood.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

That's so ridiculous! I always wonder if people see Jackson when he's wearing his jacket/sweater/etc in the cold are thinking nasty thoughts like "oh stupid little yappee dog" etc. When he's the farthest thing from it! I always want to prove people wrong - he's just like a big dog, he does everything a big dog can do... he swims, dives, runs, rolls in mud, chases things, wrestles, all of the above! And don't judge us just because I'm keeping him WARM. However I must say I've never received a nasty comment.

Except for one of my friends who was like "your dog is wearing a LIFEJACKET!" Ummm yeah? I found it so rude, and she's a close friend so I let it go, but first off, my brother died because of drowning, second of all, he looovess to swim and the lifejacket lets him last longer and gives him extra confidence.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone has only ever said something when Garp was wearing boots. They asked to pet him, bent down, and were like "Ohhh poor little boy, your mean mom makes you wear boots. That's not nice!"

Really? Listen you turd, MEAN is watching my dog limp and whimper because his pads succumb to frostbite within 5 minutes on cold ground. But no, I'm the "mean mom".


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Canyx said:


> "I have no idea what you're talking about."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canyx! You are hilarious!!!!
As my old southern eitiquette teacher used to say.... people should keep their mouths shut unless they have something nice to say!
(my dogs used to wear little rain jackets until I realized they (the material) would get soaking wet and freezing cold and it was better w/o them.... But cold is another issue....


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally I'm not a fan of nonfunctional clothing on dogs, apart from Halloween where I make a huge exception because there are some excellent and hilarious dog costumes. If it's cold by all means put a good coat on your dog.

Edit: But I'd never insult someone for putting nonfunctional clothing on their dog. I think it's silly and I don't like people treating their dogs like human babies or dolls but it's nothing to get upset about.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

My manly Doberman loves his jammies.


Super Dreizehn by PatchworkRobots, on Flickr


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

^^^
I. WANT. THOSE. Superman jammies?!?! Where did you get them?!

Sorry Sibe, I put Garp in both functional and nonfunctional clothes.

Although, even the superfluous clothes have a function I suppose... They make him seem more approachable!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure why it irks me so much. I like to let dogs be dogs, ya know? Well at least as much as they can be and still be part of our crazy human world.

And yes even clothes that aren't functional in the strictest sense can still have a function, if only to make the dog more approachable


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

beretw said:


> ^^^
> I. WANT. THOSE. Superman jammies?!?! Where did you get them?!


 Search for "Made by Meadowcat" on Facebook


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha, I totally see your point. I really do. I don't like the look of a lot of dog clothes, so I keep it to a minimum when not necessary. He has local sports jerseys and t-shirts though. Right now, being winter, I do it a lot more AND for function. I just bought him this sweater. It looks great on him AND keeps him warm. But I bought it because I liked it on him and it had the added bonus of being warm. However, he has more utilitarian things for that as well. 

(imagine it in XXL and on a 70-pound pit bull)









He's still treated just like a dog. He's gone tearing through woods chasing a raccoon while wearing a fleece coat. I don't know if I'd do it if I had a dog better suited for the outdoors. He freezes in the winter, overheats in the summer (he has a cooling coat) and shivers in the fall and spring. This dog is SO not suited for MN.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> "Where is he Amaryllis? I'll go teach him a thing or two..."


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

beretw said:


> ^^^
> I. WANT. THOSE. Superman jammies?!?! Where did you get them?!
> 
> Sorry Sibe, I put Garp in both functional and nonfunctional clothes.
> ...


Wait 'til you see him in his purple batman jammies!


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Canyx said:


> "I have no idea what you're talking about."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the greatest thing I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I will admit that seeing dogs dressed up on a daily basis annoys the snot out of me. I think it's ridic. But there's a big difference between using your dog as a surrogate child/fashion accessory and making sure your dog doesn't freeze.

I'm preparing to order dog boots for my service dog. Why? The salt on the sidewalks is becoming rather hard on his feet. I need him to be comfortable. He'll look ridiculous, but he won't be stabbed and burned by chemical salt melt


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

next time someone says something like that, look at them in confusion and ask what kind of animal your walking since it obviously isn't a dog


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

aiw said:


>


I literally burst out laughing at this. Well played aiw, well played.

Snowball doesn't wear clothes. I think they look silly on him.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It also depends on the comfort of he animal, of course down here in tx dogs aren't going to freeze, but if I have a short or shortish haired dog & if they need a coat, blanket, sweater, or whatever they will get it regardless of how ridiculous it looks lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This is the best thread- a Doberman in jammies!

Kabota looooooooves blankets. He stole my pink blanket and claimed it as his own. Even in summer, he wants at least a small patch on his back covered, so he loves his coat. He fights me on taking it off, but I worry about him overheating inside.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

His first vest after his first cut. All of his jackets are for weather purposes; but that doesn't mean I don't like them to look nice.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> Wait 'til you see him in his purple batman jammies!


Totally ordering a pair in 5..4..3.....


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Canyx said:


> "Dogs don't wear clothes, you b****!"
> 
> Not true! Your girlfriend does, doesn't she?
> 
> EDIT: Mom, instead of girlfriend. Not sure if people like that would have gfs but everyone has a mom, right?














dogdragoness said:


> It also depends on the comfort of he animal, of course down here in tx dogs aren't going to freeze, but if I have a short or shortish haired dog & if they need a coat, blanket, sweater, or whatever they will get it regardless of how ridiculous it looks lol


Mozart wears t-shirts in the summer if he's going to be outside for prolonged periods. Short and/or single coated breeds can become sunburned.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Mozart wears t-shirts in the summer if he's going to be outside for prolonged periods. Short and/or single coated breeds can become sunburned.


I tried a white, loose cotton blend T on Rambo in the summer since he's all black and part boxer so his breathing isn't so great. It actually worked.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

On the subject of clothes for doggies, I just bought Bear a very nice fleece lined jacket complete with faux fur around the neckline ... which I'm sure would get a lot of jeers LOL, but I don't give a crap, his comfort is more important then what someone things.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, I have nothing to offer on the dog clothes subject, because my dogs loathe clothing of any kind . 

But, on the subject if idiots driving by in trucks and yelling stupid things out the window...I do have experience with that. When ACD mix (16 next month!) was just a few years younger, I used to run 3-5 miles with her every morning, before I dressed to go to work. No one was out then, EXCEPT for some fools driving big pickups. The would regularly yell out the window at me, everything from "nice ass", to "where are you going so fast", to "your dog is ugly" to "get out of the road", etc...you name it. IMO, it is the small penis/big truck brigade, on their way to a job they hate, trying to intimidate someone else to make themselves feel more important. I refused to let them intimidate me...not only could I have outrun them, but I had the meanest dog ever running right beside me .


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Canaqua said:


> Ok, I have nothing to offer on the dog clothes subject, because my dogs loathe clothing of any kind .
> 
> But, on the subject if idiots driving by in trucks and yelling stupid things out the window...I do have experience with that. When ACD mix (16 next month!) was just a few years younger, I used to run 3-5 miles with her every morning, before I dressed to go to work. No one was out then, EXCEPT for some fools driving big pickups. The would regularly yell out the window at me, everything from "nice ass", to "where are you going so fast", to "your dog is ugly" to "get out of the road", etc...you name it. IMO, it is the small penis/big truck brigade, on their way to a job they hate, trying to intimidate someone else to make themselves feel more important. I refused to let them intimidate me...not only could I have outrun them, but I had the meanest dog ever running right beside me .


A guy once made notion to me Jogging with Rambo as to me liking big, black things. I wanted to punch him in the face. People are stupid. Worldwide.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We just get comments on how cute Hamilton's coats/sweaters are. I never thought I'd be a dress the dog person, but he shivers outside when it's cold, and if he's comfortable he'll walk more. Easy choice. That dude can shove it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I just walked Zoey and I swear she was racing through the walk to get it done, it's 32 F and windy. My last dog was long haired and didn't seem to mind the cold even when cut short but I think it Zoey may get something to put on her. I haven't seen her shiver so I assumed she was OK, maybe she's not.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

nemefeme said:


> His first vest after his first cut. All of his jackets are for weather purposes; but that doesn't mean I don't like them to look nice.


thatswhat the one I bought for Bear today looks like, same color & everything but it has faux fur lining around the collar, I will have to get some pics of him in it with I take it home, it is gonna be cute!!!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't believe that person would shout that out to you and call you a dirty name. Forget the coat factor, that guy was rude to you to call you that. How dare he do that! I'd be angrier about that then the coat comment.

Maybe I need a lesson here too but I think it's odd to put a coat on a long haired dog. They have their own system of warming themselves up and cooling themselves off. That's what a double coat does for a dog. If it was a Chinese Crested or a singled coated dog in freezing weather or a dog in a sled race, I don't see a problem because they're in it for a long period of time or that single coated dog or Chinese Crested doesn't have the same warming system a double coated dog has. So I think, personally, it's a bit silly. But that's me. I'm not being mean or didn't mean to offend you or others, I just don't see the point. Sorry. *shrugs*


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I never put coats or blankets on my ACDs, they are tough as nails & I nevr never seen either one of them shiver ... ever. But aingle coated or short haired dogs get their clothes, I just listen to the dog, if they have trouble staying warm then they get a coat if they dont then they dont. Its not merely a fashion thing for me, the clothes have to have function first & foremost.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I can't believe that person would shout that out to you and call you a dirty name. Forget the coat factor, that guy was rude to you to call you that. How dare he do that! I'd be angrier about that then the coat comment.
> 
> Maybe I need a lesson here too but I think it's odd to put a coat on a long haired dog. They have their own system of warming themselves up and cooling themselves off. That's what a double coat does for a dog. If it was a Chinese Crested or a singled coated dog in freezing weather or a dog in a sled race, I don't see a problem because they're in it for a long period of time or that single coated dog or Chinese Crested doesn't have the same warming system a double coated dog has. So I think, personally, it's a bit silly. But that's me. I'm not being mean or didn't mean to offend you or others, I just don't see the point. Sorry. *shrugs*


Well, personally, I know that if I had a long-coated breed, I wouldn't want to have to spend an hour blow-drying and brushing them after every walk in the rain/snow, just as an example, especially if the dog was a Conformation dog and I had to keep their coat in perfect condition. Or if we were walking in an area where I though they would pick up lots of junk in their coat.

It's worth pointing out that long haired isn't necessarily the same as double coated. Double coated dogs can have relatively short coats (like my GSD mix,) and long hair dogs who are single coated (such as a Maltese) aren't very much more protected from the cold than a single coated dog with shorter hair.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

TorachiKatashi--oh never thought about it that way. Thank you.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

TorachiKatashi said:


> It's worth pointing out that long haired isn't necessarily the same as double coated. Double coated dogs can have relatively short coats (like my GSD mix,) and long hair dogs who are single coated (such as a Maltese) aren't very much more protected from the cold than a single coated dog with shorter hair.


No more so than you don't need a hat if you have hair to your waist instead of short hair. You might need one more if you're bald, but that single coat's really lousy protection, no matter how long it is.


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Dogs can wear clothes. Who cares, really? 

Personally Sophie prefers cooler temps being a double coated dog. Here she is last nite post walk. Note that she is laying against the glass door and on tile. Its 0F out and the window is cold. 








This morning at -10 (-35 with the Windchill, BRRRR) she was happy as a clam. 

Odin on the other hand is a long haired dog but has a bare belly. I would consider putting a coat on him (if he didn't hate putting it on so much). He does get colder quicker... 










Mind you neither really seemed to mind that much when it was much snowier and they were out for about an hour


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Bentley wears clothes when i get bored  it is rare though that i dress him up. when i see dogs wearing clothes in the middle of summer though it irks me,there is no reason for them to be wearing them OUTSIDE in 100 degree weather. In winter though it is more understandable and if i had a dog with no under coat i would probably dress it up. my grandpas puppy wore a sweater in winter when she was a puppy. She is a pug/pit bull mix and plus being a puppy needed it. 

here is waht happens to bent when i get bored

















My grandpas dog when she was a puppy in her sweater.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

This is all I have to add...


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to see another Twin Cities person! You feel my pain today then too


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

fusionrx said:


> Good to see another Twin Cities person! You feel my pain today then too


It's beyond brutal. I'm considering litter box training the dog. Can't feel my feet...


----------



## fusionrx (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank goodness for my Sorel boots (growing up in Alberta, Canada helps). Found out the hard way that Khaki's have no redeeming thermal qualities...


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Ha! No, no they don't. Nor do jeans or commercially-available socks, for that matter.

Garp is going to his indoor training class tonight in a fleece coat, out of sheer necessity.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

beretw said:


> It's beyond brutal. I'm considering litter box training the dog. Can't feel my feet...


Should come visit us in Alberta.  Supposed to be about 5F to 15F all week with snow from here until February (literally!).

ETA: Everytime I see a picture of Garp I just want to gobble him up. He is SO cute and very photogenic. .


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Should come visit us in Alberta.  Supposed to be about 5F to 15F all week with snow from here until February (literally!).
> 
> ETA: Everytime I see a picture of Garp I just want to gobble him up. He is SO cute and very photogenic. .


I'll take that! It's -5 right now and supposed to be -13F tonight. I was born here and I can't handle it. Alberta here I come!

And thank you! ...If only he didn't have perma-pouty face. Oh well, the underbite adds to his charm I guess!


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I love dogs in clothes.

Betcha can't tell...









































































...and that's not even all of them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I would never, ever, dress up a dog in nonfunctional clothing, just for my own amusement. 

Ever.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Me either. And I certainly wouldn't polish their nails for that matter.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Me either. And I certainly wouldn't polish their nails for that matter.


Bug has perfect feet/nails for painting. I really should do that.

Um. Or I would think about it if I was one of those people.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Bug has perfect feet/nails for painting. I really should do that.
> 
> Um. Or I would think about it if I was one of those people.


I keep telling Elsa that as long as she wants to keep her nails ghastly long they should be polished purple.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I would never, ever, dress up a dog in nonfunctional clothing, just for my own amusement.
> 
> Ever.


Is there anything in this world that will take the silly grin off Thud's face? lol. Too cute.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Is there anything in this world that will take the silly grin off Thud's face? lol. Too cute.


When he's awake? Not that we've found. Even getting shots he just pauses for a second, looks back and then goes back to wagging his tail and being delighted. 

He's just a doofy, happy, clumsy (all the grace of a pregnant yak on ice skates, that dog) sweetheart of a happy guy.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

TorachiKatashi said:


> Well, personally, I know that if I had a long-coated breed, I wouldn't want to have to spend an hour blow-drying and brushing them after every walk in the rain/snow, just as an example, especially if the dog was a Conformation dog and I had to keep their coat in perfect condition. Or if we were walking in an area where I though they would pick up lots of junk in their coat.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that long haired isn't necessarily the same as double coated. Double coated dogs can have relatively short coats (like my GSD mix,) and long hair dogs who are single coated (such as a Maltese) aren't very much more protected from the cold than a single coated dog with shorter hair.


To most people long haired = protected from the elements. but its not true. Josefina is double coated, as is Buddy but they dont look like it, but I have never seen them so much as shiver. in fact they seem to love the cold LOL


----------



## ayln (Dec 23, 2012)

Blech. Personally I'm not a fan of dressing up dogs _as a fashion accessory or doll_ but if they need it functionally then why the heck not? My rescue didn't even want to go out into the cold and the rain without a jacket on. She felt weird about it at first but got the hang of it, and she was dang cute too.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

bonesygirl said:


> ...this woman canoeing by felt the need to tell me she had never seen a lab in a life jacket, and didn't I feel ridiculous?


When I was a kid I knew a black lab who not only couldn't swim, he sank like a stone. His name was Matisse and somebody would fish him out of the lake at least once a summer. I wouldn't have believed any dog could sink unless I'd seen it happen myself.

People who are vocal and judgmental say a LOT more about themselves than they do about you.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Like dogs in purses, I only have a problem with dog clothing when it indicates the owner thinks they have a cute accessory and not a DOG. Having a coat on a cold dog is just good ownership. I think painting nails and playing dressup is silly but cute, but dogs who get dressed in full clothing all day that's about look and not function (think chihuahua in a dress) makes me sad and a little angry.

I don't think any of those people inhabit this forum. And if they do.... watch out!!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

And here I got a air fist-bump from a sketchy dude smoking a cigarette in his car when I took these two on a hike tonight wearing their coats. People are odd


----------



## TinyToyDog (Jan 1, 2013)

Speaking of dog clothes (which are TOTALLY justified and important, especially this time of year), does anyone know of a good company for outdoor hiking/utility coats for small dogs?


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

If you throw your clothes on the floor when you go to bed..
You may wake up to a dog wearing your underpants on its head.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TinyToyDog said:


> Speaking of dog clothes (which are TOTALLY justified and important, especially this time of year), does anyone know of a good company for outdoor hiking/utility coats for small dogs?


I love Ruffwear but the smallest size of their coats is a girth size of 13-17 inches so I don't know if that's small enough for you. Real quality stuff though.

Surprisingly, Target has some decent little coats under their "Boots and Barkley" brand; not at all water proof but the nylon/fleece coat is comfy and wind resistant for only $9. Seems to stand up alright to branches and rolling around. Doesn't cover much of the belly or chest though- good for blocking the wind on the sides and back.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

TinyToyDog said:


> Speaking of dog clothes (which are TOTALLY justified and important, especially this time of year), does anyone know of a good company for outdoor hiking/utility coats for small dogs?


How cold does it get where you are? I'm only familiar with Canadian dog coats (for obvious reasons). Chilly Dogs coats are on the pricier side, but I have heard/read nothing but good things about them. They were our choice for a coat, but none of the local retailers had my dog's size when we were looking for a coat. They come in a wide variety of sizes and are made for the Canadian winter so you know they'll be warm (if that's what you need).

ETA: they come in sizes down to 8" - pretty small.


----------



## TinyToyDog (Jan 1, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> How cold does it get where you are? I'm only familiar with Canadian dog coats (for obvious reasons). Chilly Dogs coats are on the pricier side, but I have heard/read nothing but good things about them. They were our choice for a coat, but none of the local retailers had my dog's size when we were looking for a coat. They come in a wide variety of sizes and are made for the Canadian winter so you know they'll be warm (if that's what you need).
> 
> ETA: they come in sizes down to 8" - pretty small.


Not too cold, but VERY wet. 26-45 F this time of year. My poor little low rider gets a pretty wet belly when we go on walks.
That site looks really good though, I'll have to take a good look at the sizing options. 
I've heard of RuffWear but never looked, I'll have to check that out, too.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

I LOVE Ruffwear. I layered an overcoat from Tanner & Dash over the Climate Changer:


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> I think the reason I'm so determined to get a female next time is because I just want to put something pink on a dog, darn it! There are so many cute girl dog clothes (see coat modeled above), I'm jealous!


Why can't you put pink on a boy dog? If dogs can wear clothes why can't boy dogs wear pink clothes? Is that the line the sand?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bones said:


> Why can't you put pink on a boy dog? If dogs can wear clothes why can't boy dogs wear pink clothes? Is that the line the sand?


I dressed my human boys in pink, and I'm not above smacking a pink collar on a boy dog, but I'm not going to lie: 

I get great delight out of princess-fying my girl dogs. I couldn't/wouldn't do that to a human child because of gender stereotypes, social conditioning, and having to worry about raising a well rounded adult. My DOGS? They're a very safe outlet for putting in pink, rhinestones, and hearts.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

TinyToyDog said:


> Speaking of dog clothes (which are TOTALLY justified and important, especially this time of year), does anyone know of a good company for outdoor hiking/utility coats for small dogs?


Jackson is about 16ish lbs and I just bought him a Ruffwear Climate Changer (XS) and I love it. It fits him like a glove! I also like our RC Pets jacket a lot! 

Check out BaxterBoo - they have a ton of stuff for good prices. I also have always really liked Jackson in the SimplyDog line (Walmart sells it), believe it or not. He's hard to size and they always fit him really good. He has a few coats/sweaters from them.


----------



## Iheartbeags (Nov 26, 2012)

I put coats on my dogs when it's 10 below because I love them. That guy can s**k it. (I have no idea why this picture is upside down and didn't know how to fix it) :redface:


----------



## Peg (Sep 3, 2012)

Ask them to join you on your walk without their coat.


----------



## Peg (Sep 3, 2012)

My former Golden would also sink like a stone unless I went in the water with her and held her up. Initially she would do ok but when she got tired, down she went. A life jacket is just that...saving a life.


----------



## piedpiper (Nov 28, 2012)

If your four legged child lives indoors, like mine does, when she goes outside in the cold weather she gets cold. I put on a coat and she puts on a sweater. I know it doesn't get as cold down here on the Gulf Coast, but the temperatures are relative, this morning it was 37F, that's cold for us. If he wants to go outside naked in the cold, he can.


----------



## luckelinda (Apr 13, 2010)

Boy, I can imagine what he would say to me if he saw my 5 dogs dressed in their camouflage pink sweatshirts. I always keep something on my dogs in winter even in the house because it gets chilly. I love dressing my girls and my one boy (he has a blue camouflage sweatshirt). They have three big chest drawers of clothes and costumes for Halloween. At my age, I give a rats _ _ _ to what people think or say. My gang are well taken care of and I'm the one in charge.


----------



## Peg (Sep 3, 2012)

My Goldens have their own raincoats. Nothing smells worse than wet dog. Especially at night. They have adapted and look cute as buttons in them.


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

I have dogs from both ends of the spectrum - Newfoundlands and Chihuahuas. The Newfies are fine in extremely cold weather, but the Chihuahuas aren't. We put warm shirts on the little ones year-round, as we like to keep the house very cool. Regardless, unless you were causing some harm to your dog by placing clothes on them, I don't see where it's anyone's business to say anything.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

that's ridiculous!!! It's not like we're torturing them with clothing  it's for their benefit...


----------



## Sangaris (Jun 2, 2011)

People are just....beyond words. I have a Greyhound and she has two different coats. A lightweight fun fleece coat from a charity auction and a heavyweight winter coat. The only time someone has made a comment about her was some stranger insisting she was underweight. She's a GREYHOUND. She's supposed to look skinny.


----------



## FrenchBasset (Apr 20, 2012)

Here in the Netherlands winters are normally mild but we do get cold snap occasionally. When it is -10'C (plus the wind!!!) I rather my dog Charly wear a coat/padded harness than being cold. You never know sometimes a short walk does turn into a longer one, no harm to be prepared. 
Not only that I make sure his coat is hang on the heating so it is nice and warm when we are ready to go.. ;-)


----------



## whizzervic (Oct 31, 2011)

It was 6F (-14C) last night I don' t know your geographic location, Amaryllis... I' m 30 mins west of Quebec City and this morning, it got down to a crisp -30C, -39C with the wind factor...


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

This week it's been -18C; -30C with windchill. It's hell.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> This week it's been -18C; -30C with windchill. It's hell.


I always thought it odd that -16C was the threshold for a "severe cold weather warning" in TO. I don't even know if we have those in AB. That windchill though.... she's a right B****


----------



## Wandac0917 (Dec 28, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> It was 6F (-14C) last night while I was walking Kabota, so he had his fleece on. (I had 73 layers on and was still dying.) We're walking along, minding our own business, when a truck drives by and a guy leans out the window to shout
> 
> DOGS DON'T WEAR CLOTHES, YOU B****!!!
> 
> ...


If someone had yelled at me like that, I would have thrown a rock at his truck.

After saying that I do not like clothes on dogs. Dogs are born with an a/c and a heater in their fur. Everytime I see dogs in clothes I always think they look so uncomfortable.

Just my opinion. No animosity or hard feelings intended. :wave:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Wandac0917 said:


> If someone had yelled at me like that, I would have thrown a rock at his truck.
> 
> After saying that I do not like clothes on dogs. Dogs are born with an a/c and a heater in their fur. Everytime I see dogs in clothes I always think they look so uncomfortable.
> 
> Just my opinion. No animosity or hard feelings intended. :wave:


Heater in their fur? Sure, if they have the appropriate amount of fur for the climate they live in. My foster pit bull has about as thick of fur as a US Marine has hair on his head (the female Marines get to keep a little longer haircut  ). There is no way that is enough to keep her warm in well below freezing temps. She goes outside without a coat, she shivers and whines and is miserable. She goes outside with a coat and she trots around and sniffs and plays. 

Which option do you think makes her comfortable and happy?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Wandac0917 said:


> If someone had yelled at me like that, I would have thrown a rock at his truck.
> 
> After saying that I do not like clothes on dogs. Dogs are born with an a/c and a heater in their fur. Everytime I see dogs in clothes I always think they look so uncomfortable.
> 
> Just my opinion. No animosity or hard feelings intended. :wave:


Sure, if, like Shell said, they live in the environment they were bred for.
Chihuahua is a little far from his native land, just like my husky and my border collie mix. Their fur helps to keep them warm/cool but at some point I have to step in. If I were taking my chihuahua somewhere that he would be in the cold for longer than a couple minutes, I would certainly put something on him and not give a rat's rear what people thought about it. Lol
Not all dogs can handle the weather they live in.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't put a coat on my AKK; his thick husky double coat protects him just fine. My papillon, though, has a single coat. There's no insulation there to keep her warm -- her hair doesn't warm her in very cold weather any more than the hair on my head warms me in very cold weather. I wear a winter hat, and Crystal wears a winter coat. We can enjoy longer walks that way. Here are a couple pics (different days, similar temps):

Crystal without a coat, after about 15 mins (she was shivering):










Crystal with her coat, after more than an hour:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Shell said:


> Heater in their fur? Sure, if they have the appropriate amount of fur for the climate they live in. My foster pit bull has about as thick of fur as a US Marine has hair on his head (the female Marines get to keep a little longer haircut  ). There is no way that is enough to keep her warm in well below freezing temps. She goes outside without a coat, she shivers and whines and is miserable. She goes outside with a coat and she trots around and sniffs and plays.
> 
> Which option do you think makes her comfortable and happy?


Um. Yeah. 

I'd buy 'built in heater and ac in the fur' for Thud - double coat, decent length fur. Kylie, I can buy people THINKING that of, since she's got 3-4 inch long hair, but there's no undercoat so it's not very useful. 

Bug and Jack? Have fur on par with your pits, or a whippet or greyhound. They're short-coated (very, very short), SINGLE coated, dogs. Jack, in particular, SUNBURNS through his fur if we're not careful about it. There is NO WAY he's being kept warm by that. He's functionally bad, and Bug isn't much better - but Bug at least has some body fat. Jack doesn't even have that.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Wandac0917 said:


> If someone had yelled at me like that, I would have thrown a rock at his truck.
> 
> After saying that I do not like clothes on dogs. Dogs are born with an a/c and a heater in their fur. Everytime I see dogs in clothes I always think they look so uncomfortable.
> 
> Just my opinion. No animosity or hard feelings intended. :wave:


Yeah... tell that to my boxer/lab, who has a super short coat, about the length of eyelashes. Do you think that eyelashes would keep you very warm in 15F (-5F w/windchill) weather?


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> I always thought it odd that -16C was the threshold for a "severe cold weather warning" in TO. I don't even know if we have those in AB. That windchill though.... she's a right B****


It's cold for us. We usually don't get winters like that because we're so south in Canada. The worst is the windchill though. I don't even get how you can tell me -14 when it feels like -30; that means it's -30 because the temperature IS what I FEEL! You're in Alberta though; so I can't complain to you. lol


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Its really frickin' cold. We were spoiled last year with a very mild winter (like the beginning of this one). 

Yesterday I thought Pete might have hurt himself, but now I think it may have been the cold. He was just out for a pee break (5 ish min) when he came limping back towards the house, holding up his back left leg. I carried him inside where he was shivering and whimpering. I thought a vet visit was needed so I got my stuff together but by the time I got back Pete was bouncing around doing complete zoomies. No sign of pain or trouble. Same thing happened when he went for his late-night pee break. 

Could the snow be freezing his paws? He's a furry guy (maybe a bit more than kylie) so I thought he wouldn't need a coat... but he's also little (18 lbs). Does he need winter boots and a coat?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you trim the hair on the bottom of Pete's feet? Sometimes snow can stick in there. But yeah, his feet may just be cold. You could try boots (Muttluks are good) or wax (Musher's Secret is the best, as far as I know, although I've never tried it). Both Canadian products, too!

This is my first full Toronto winter (I moved here from PEI in October), and it's all mild to me, haha. These are normal temps for a PEI winter, but PEI usually has a lot more wind, too, on account of being surrounded by ocean. I walk every day and haven't even worn mittens once yet. I wore a scarf one day. Even yesterday and today I just had my jeans, t-shirt, hoodie, unzipped winter coat, and a hat on, and walked for an hour each day.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

aiw said:


> Its really frickin' cold. We were spoiled last year with a very mild winter (like the beginning of this one).
> 
> Yesterday I thought Pete might have hurt himself, but now I think it may have been the cold. He was just out for a pee break (5 ish min) when he came limping back towards the house, holding up his back left leg. I carried him inside where he was shivering and whimpering. I thought a vet visit was needed so I got my stuff together but by the time I got back Pete was bouncing around doing complete zoomies. No sign of pain or trouble. Same thing happened when he went for his late-night pee break.
> 
> Could the snow be freezing his paws? He's a furry guy (maybe a bit more than kylie) so I thought he wouldn't need a coat... but he's also little (18 lbs). Does he need winter boots and a coat?


My late dog Suzi had super hairy feet, which took no time to gather ice balls. I had to trim her feet and in between her pads often during the winter or else she would have issues walking.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Actually, he does have really long hair between his toes... I'll try trimming it. And probably grab some booties.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

-5 F today. Lo wishes she had a heater in her fur!! Without a coat/boots she's a shivering sorry baby within 5 minutes. (Not that I can blame her)


----------



## DaneCrazzzy (Jan 24, 2013)

Please don't let someones ignorance affect you. You happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time when that jerk decided to take a drive and lash out his anger on an innocent dog lover. Don't let his behavior linger within, it is negative energy that you don't need in your life. People tend to form opinions on topics they know nothing about and unfortunately it tends to pull at out heart strings. Happy Dog Walking!!!!!!!!! Next time, just wave nicely at the idiot.


----------



## FrenchBasset (Apr 20, 2012)

FrenchBasset said:


> Here in the Netherlands winters are normally mild but we do get cold snap occasionally. When it is -10'C (plus the wind!!!) I rather my dog Charly wear a coat/padded harness than being cold. You never know sometimes a short walk does turn into a longer one, no harm to be prepared.
> Not only that I make sure his coat is hang on the heating so it is nice and warm when we are ready to go.. ;-)


a picture of Charly having fun in the dog park.. He has ruffwear hiking harness on, which is slightly padded.. 

for the salt on the paw problem we use Vaseline, just a dab prior to each walk and it helps a lot


----------



## DaneCrazzzy (Jan 24, 2013)

What a great idea about having the coat all toasty and warm.....Thanks for the tip


----------



## Tahnyr (Aug 16, 2011)

I always felt that putting clothes on dogs was ridiculous. But, that was when I didn't know any better! 

I think there is a difference between putting clothes on for sheer vanity and then for a purpose. 

In the Maritimes, here, it's been -30 and even down to -40 these past couple of days. I saw a lady walking her 5lb dog withOUT clothes on and I almost felt like pulling over and calling her out. That dog could freeze in seconds. She was wrapped in so many layers, she looked like a marshmallow! You kidding me???

I think if you live in an area where it gets cold, or in an area where there may be hunting, or if your dog isn't a strong swimmer, or anything else, you have every right to put clothing/gear on your dog! It's for their safety and benefit  

You know, I don't even take my dog out for walks when the weather is like this. He's lifting and holding his laws off the ground after one minute. But, all dogs are different!

I have friends with Great Danes and others with Pitbulls. They each own winter jackets. Dog breeds with these short coats definitely need the extra layer, if you ask me! Those pits need boots, too, because their feet bleed in the freezing snow and ice. 

That's just my two cents! We all have our opinions! I think as long as the dog/animal is not being harmed, and is actually being protected from harm, by wearing clothing then I say go for it. 

On the other hand, I think some people definitely go over the top...


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

aiw said:


> Its really frickin' cold. We were spoiled last year with a very mild winter (like the beginning of this one).
> 
> Yesterday I thought Pete might have hurt himself, but now I think it may have been the cold. He was just out for a pee break (5 ish min) when he came limping back towards the house, holding up his back left leg. I carried him inside where he was shivering and whimpering. I thought a vet visit was needed so I got my stuff together but by the time I got back Pete was bouncing around doing complete zoomies. No sign of pain or trouble. Same thing happened when he went for his late-night pee break.
> 
> Could the snow be freezing his paws? He's a furry guy (maybe a bit more than kylie) so I thought he wouldn't need a coat... but he's also little (18 lbs). Does he need winter boots and a coat?


Same exact thing is happening to me. They're limping and wimpering outside but inside they're okay. I got a invisible natural boot cream but I found it doesn't last for too long and doesn't protect against those real city salt cubes that are extra big.


----------



## whizzervic (Oct 31, 2011)

nemefeme said:


> Same exact thing is happening to me. They're limping and wimpering outside but inside they're okay. I got a invisible natural boot cream but I found it doesn't last for too long and doesn't protect against those real city salt cubes that are extra big.


 nelly' s an indoor maltese. when we wash her, she turns out as skinny as a rat. No way she' d last 3 mins at -30c!!! We dressed her to go in cat litter a way that she' s not interested in eating it. We' ve never been able to get botties on her paws.

My cousin has 2 bulldog terrier and has to go out 3 to 4 times a day, pee time. He says that we have a cat that barks...lol

PS. How do i get pics on forums???

Thanks,

Claude


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

whizzervic said:


> nelly' s an indoor maltese. when we wash her, she turns out as skinny as a rat. No way she' d last 3 mins at -30c!!! We dressed her to go in cat litter a way that she' s not interested in eating it. We' ve never been able to get botties on her paws.
> 
> My cousin has 2 bulldog terrier and has to go out 3 to 4 times a day, pee time. He says that we have a cat that barks...lol
> 
> ...


You can either press the "go advanced" button when replying and click on "manage attachments," OR I found a way to get them good and big was to upload the pictures to my albums and then copy and paste the IMG code that's provided once you upload the picture and then click on it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

nemefeme said:


> Same exact thing is happening to me. They're limping and wimpering outside but inside they're okay. I got a invisible natural boot cream but I found it doesn't last for too long and doesn't protect against those real city salt cubes that are extra big.


I always forget how much further south Toronto is - I have this mental picture in my head that the Canadian border is on the 49th parallel all the way across the country until Quebec. It was odd living in England because it would be +5C and people would be complaining about how "freezing" it was in Yorkshire, where snow is a yearly occurrence, break out the shorts and flipflops at +10, and be complaining again about how absolutely boiling outside it was at +20C.

Thankfully because it gets so cold here, most people don't bother with salt since its really only effective above-10 or so. The salt crystals hurts Snowball's feet so much that he'll start walking only on 3 legs. The first time he did this I thought he'd injured himself somehow and we turned around and started for home... but once we'd crossed the street he was walking completely normal and wasn't bothered by me touching any of his legs. The Muttluks that Crantastic mentioned are awesome - a bit pricey ($45) but they come in every size possible pretty much, and we haven't had any problems with them coming off. Aside from when Snowball undid the Velcro when we first got them because he hated them. A part of a walk at -20C with only three boots on changed his mind though.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

For those who are considering booties for their dogs, I highly recommend Pawz!

They're basically rubber balloons that go over the dog's paws, and they're affordable, and each pack has 3 sets. I use them for both my pom and my staffy, and they do great with them. They're cheap, easy to put on, and I find it's not really the cold but the ice/salt that bothers them, which is basically what it protects from


----------



## whizzervic (Oct 31, 2011)

nemefeme said:


> You can either press the "go advanced" button when replying and click on "manage attachments," OR I found a way to get them good and big was to upload the pictures to my albums and then copy and paste the IMG code that's provided once you upload the picture and then click on it.


Thanks for the hint ! When i click on my pics, they soom, but it doesn' t on yours...???


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

whizzervic said:


> Thanks for the hint ! When i click on my pics, they soom, but it doesn' t on yours...???


No. it just posts them in tiny size.


----------



## whizzervic (Oct 31, 2011)

test

http://www.dogforums.com/members/whizzervic-albums-nelly-picture44106-dscf2253.jpg


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

whizzervic said:


> PS. How do i get pics on forums???


Set up a free photobucket account (or another photo sharing site), upload your photos there at whatever size you want them to be, click "inset image" on the reply field here and then copy and paste the URL for the photo. That makes the photo show up full size and not as an attachment (so people don't have to click on them)


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Brrrrrr!! I am freezing just reading this thread. 

I am in Texas, & heat is more of an issue here. My dogs keep pretty short cuts so if the temp is below 40-45f , they get a light coat. (I get cold at about 55-60 lol.) Many dogs here wear booties on their feet if we get snow. Not only for cold protection, but because almost no municipality uses salt anymore. They use a salt and chemical mixture that can burn the pets feet. Also the stuff is toxic and what dog doesn't lick their feet? 


Domestic dogs are not wolves. We have altered their genetics so that many do not have the natural protection from the elements that they need and that is not even taking into account the fact that some dogs are not from cold regions, or that any animal kept in a climate controlled environment will feel uncomfortable out of it's elements. Good owners know their dogs and if they are cold, give them protection to keep them warm. :clap2:


I have to admit that I would want to say something ghetto back, like " great advise from someone who probably doesn't wear underwear! lol Then again, mom always told me don't argue with stupid. 

Love the photos!
My poodle doesn't like clothes all that much. I think because the vet had us use clothes on her after her spay to help keep her from licking. The Shih Tzu likes them just fine, but gets too warm to actually wear them for anytime. I do like to dress them up just for photos, and neither of them mind that because photo time is treat time.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

In other news...

I put Garp in his baselayer, overcoat, snood, and boots last night. The windchill was -20. We made it 2 blocks on our walk.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Its definitely his feet, can't go outside for more than 2-3 minutes and comes back to the door limping.

I always thought dog booties were supremely ridiculous. But I guess its easy to think that when you have a Bernese. Boots will be ordered. Recommenations? I think he needs padding since its not the ice or salt thats a problem but the cold. I will keep a lookout for a coat as well and until they arrive, no park/walk for the little guy. Poor fellow.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

aiw said:


> Its definitely his feet, can't go outside for more than 2-3 minutes and comes back to the door limping.
> 
> I always thought dog booties were supremely ridiculous. But I guess its easy to think that when you have a Bernese. Boots will be ordered. Recommenations? I think he needs padding since its not the ice or salt thats a problem but the cold. I will keep a lookout for a coat as well and until they arrive, no park/walk for the little guy. Poor fellow.


Muttluks. They're made and designed in Canada = made to keep feet warm. They come in fleece-lined, for extra warmth, and all-weather, which are more water resistant (for those in wetter climates), and stay on very well (unless your dog is like mine and is smart enough to undo the velcro). 

We were also looking at the Ruffwear boots that have Vibram soles, but decided that the dog's shoes should probably not cost more than mine.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got another Canada Pooch Jacket with a white fur hoodie. lmao he's so awkward in it because of the sleeves.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah if it ever happens to me, I would prolly be like ... er ... ok :???: LOL


----------



## Geezer (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is Rosie, my English Golden Retriever modelling a hand-me-down bright red woolly jacket.

She actually needs a woolly jacket like a hole in the head! But she sure needs something that is brightly colored. Once she gets out in the snow she becomes virtually invisible to me and to any cars, snowmobiles, skiers and ATVs in the area. With this jacket, she can be seen from quite a distance.


----------

